# Buzz



## Scootash (Apr 6, 2010)

Photo test


----------



## Scootash (Apr 6, 2010)

*Trying again! Hurrah it worked*


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

aww he is so cute.


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

He's adorable!


----------



## CutieCocoaCockapoo (Jan 1, 2010)

Awww! He is soooo cute!!


----------



## AmandanKirby (Jul 19, 2010)

Awww he looks just like my puppy Kirby...accept that Kirby's tail is docked!!


----------



## Jerseypoo527 (Jun 25, 2010)

How cute!!!


----------



## Dave (May 25, 2009)

Very cute!


----------

